# Question of ethics



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe I am not to bright or Just mildly retarded.

Well I was just curious how many would take a person hunting with you that threatened legal action against you?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this a serious question??????? :shock:


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

It seems silly doesnt it but it is a serious question.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NO! That does sound smart.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldnt, but then again someone that threatens a "lawsuit" or to take "leagel action", is to me, the reason this country is going down the s-h-i-t-ter.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

There has got to be more to this than what you're sharing ??? o-|| o-||


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> There has got to be more to this than what you're sharing ??? o-|| o-||


I thought the question was pretty straight forward? basically a yes or no answer on the premise of the question asked.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> o-|| o-|| o-||


Hey share the popcorn...


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I added a poll so please vote.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| OK, here's one for you o-|| . Lets both sit back and watch this. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No, I wouldn't take them with you man. The court, if it came to that, might look at that as some sort of "conflict" or something I'd guess. It might help you though because the court would look at it as... you sue them, but then go hunting with em? I can hear it now... the judge asking them, "Sir are YOU slightly retarded?? Or do we really need to get you a helmet and a drool cup?" :lol:


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> No, I wouldn't take them with you man. The court, if it came to that, might look at that as some sort of "conflict" or something I'd guess. It might help you though because the court would look at it as... you sue them, but then go hunting with em? I can hear it now... the judge asking them, "Sir are YOU slightly retarded?? Or do we really need to get you a helmet and a drool cup?" :lol:


I don't care who you are but Riley that was funny right there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, I'm quite sure that secured my one way ticket to hell on the express train. I really wouldn't take the person hunting with you though... thats kinda scary. Disagreement gets out of hand or whatever and somebody might wind up hurt, you know??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Can I just take them on the outbound leg of the hunt or do I have to return with them also. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am confused as well. Why would this even be a question, of course I would take him hunting. Then I would apply the SSS rules. :twisted:


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am confused as well. Why would this even be a question, of course I would take him hunting. Then I would apply the SSS rules. :twisted:


What is the SSS rule?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*S*hoot *s*hovel *s*hutup.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I am confused as well. Why would this even be a question, of course I would take him hunting. Then I would apply the SSS rules. :twisted:
> ...





fixed blade said:


> *S*hoot *s*hovel *s*hutup.


I like PRO's thinking on that issue. :twisted:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

> I am confused as well. Why would this even be a question, of course I would take him hunting. Then I would apply the SSS rules.





> What is the SSS rule?





> Shoot shovel shutup.





> Can I just take them on the outbound leg of the hunt or do I have to return with them also.


You guys took the words right out of my mouth!

I was thinking " yes, I'll take them hunting, as long as I can take them where I want and then "manage" to loose them! -()/>- -()/>- :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Why in the good hell would you want to take someone hunting that is threatening you with legal action? 

I can see it now "Youll be hearing from my attorney.. By the way,, wanna go do some huntin this weekend?" 

that doesnt mesh well with logic. *\-\* 

I would guess that this person is either family, (bro. in law / father in law something along those lines) or an old friend, right? otherwise you wouldnt even be considering taking them anywhere with you. 

my suggestion is absolutely not. if someone that is doing something like that to me or my family, do not communicate with them unless it is in writting. (to an attorney if it is a large enough ammount of money)


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol I want to know who the rocket scientist was that voted, Yes!


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Why would you want to spend any of your limited outdoor time with someone you dont like? If you still like them, why?I agree with the above post that lidigation is the bane of our country and I would be looking for new friends if mine were even suing other people.


----------

